# Amplificador Motorola 50w



## osvaldy (Dic 9, 2019)

hola a todos.
yo quiero armar mi propio equipo de musica pero e tenido dudas con respecto al plano para realizar mi amplificador devido a que es mi primera vez en realizar este tipo de proyecto. Tengo una bocina de 30w a 4 ommios y quiero construir un amplificador de 30w a 4 ommios transistorizado y queria saber que tal este plano o si el mismo necesita algunos ajustes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2019)

Mira éste tema : Amplificador básico con componentes reciclados


----------



## dmc (Dic 9, 2019)

La nota de aplicación de motorola que subo, presenta un par de circuitos que son bastante similares al tuyo, pero que son comprobados y confiables, al punto que grandes marcas (por ejemplo marshall) con mínimas modificaciones, lo tomaron como base para sus circuito. Suerte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2019)

osvaldy dijo:


> hola a todos.
> yo quiero armar mi propio equipo de musica pero e tenido dudas con respecto al plano para realizar mi amplificador de*B*ido a que es mi primera vez en realizar este tipo de proyecto. Tengo una bocina de 30w a 4 o*H*ms y quiero construir un amplificador de 30w a 4 o*H*ms transistorizado y queria saber que tal este plano o si el mismo necesita algunos ajustes


Mas que ajustes yo descartaría ese ese diseño.
Si bien fue un excelente diseño cuando se creó, eso fue hace *45 años*.
Si no posees experiencia yo te aconsejo que comiences con un amplificador en base a un circuito integrado, y si no quieres, en el Foro encuentras muchos amplificadores muy bien documentados con mejores prestaciones que ese.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2019)

Tengan en cuenta que *osvaldy* es de de Cuba.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2019)

Un par de transistores de baja corriente mas  y cambiar de lugar un capacitor no creo que hagan gran diferencia


----------



## osvaldy (Dic 10, 2019)

osvaldy dijo:


> ajustes


aca en mi país es un tanto dificil de conseguir piezas, pero creo q*UE* vale la pena esforzarse por crear un plano autentico.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 10, 2019)

Hola, también soy Cubano....
El amplificador del tema al que te remite Dosmetros yo lo monte con su ayuda y trabaja muy bien. Te lo recomiendo aunque no soy profesional de la Electrónica, pero como te dije antes con la ayuda de Dosmetros y otros foristas solo con componente reciclados lo logre armar.


----------



## osvaldy (Dic 11, 2019)

dmc dijo:


> La nota de aplicación de motorola que subo, presenta un par de circuitos que son bastante similares al tuyo, pero que son comprobados y confiables, al punto que grandes marcas (por ejemplo marshall) con mínimas modificaciones, lo tomaron como base para sus circuito. Suerte.


Muchas gracias dmc por los planos que me brindaste pero realmente les agradeceria mucho si me pudieran dar el autentico de motrola ya que tengo casi todos sus componentes.


El Comy dijo:


> Hola, también soy Cubano....
> El amplificador del tema al que te remite Dosmetros yo lo monte con su ayuda y trabaja muy bien. Te lo recomiendo aunque no soy profesional de la Electrónica, pero como te dije antes con la ayuda de Dosmetros y otros foristas solo con componente reciclados lo logre armar.



Ya vi el plano al que me remitió Dosmetros, es un plano muy discreto, por lo que es de fácil construcción, el problema está en cuantos watts entrega y en cuantos ohmios, el plano que yo necesito es uno de 30w a 4 ohmios, principalmete el autentico de motorola o uno que sea bastante discreto y una calidad aceptable.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 11, 2019)

osvaldy dijo:


> Ya vi el plano al que me remitió Dosmetros, es un plano muy discreto, por lo que es de fácil construcción, el problema está en cuantos watts entrega y en cuantos ohmios,


Mira la pag 9


----------



## osvaldy (Dic 12, 2019)

El Comy dijo:


> Mira la pag 9



Ya lo tengo, es un amplificador bastante aceptable para mi proyecto, lo unico es que voy a tener que conformarme con que tan solo sea de 20w, muchas gracias

Acá están todos los planos en general que conforman mi proyecto que opinión me pueden dar.(speaker 30w con 4homios)


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 12, 2019)

osvaldy dijo:


> voy a tener que conformarme con que tan solo sea de 20w



Cual era tu idea de uso? Osea, para qué y donde lo ibas a usar.
Quizas se pueda hacer en puente, si aun consigues componentes iguales


----------



## osvaldy (Dic 13, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Cual era tu idea de uso? Osea, para qué y donde lo ibas a usar.
> Quizas se pueda hacer en puente, si aun consigues componentes iguales



Mi idea es para usarlo en casa y quizás en un pequeño local, el proyecto que quiero realizar consiste en un bafle de un aproximado de 13`` de ancho x 23`` de alto con entrada usb, micro, bluetooth y línea, y por supuesto con el amplificador también integrado adentro.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 13, 2019)

En ese plano te falta un tercer diodo recomendado por Dosmetros, mira el último diagrama de la página que te sugerí.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2019)

El Comy dijo:


> En ese plano te falta un tercer diodo recomendado por Dosmetros, mira el último diagrama de la página que te sugerí.


Antes de agregar el tercer diodo yo controlaría la corriente de reposo


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 14, 2019)

osvaldy dijo:


> Mi idea es para usarlo en casa y quizás en un pequeño local, el proyecto que quiero realizar consiste en un bafle de un aproximado de 13`` de ancho x 23`` de alto con entrada usb, micro, bluetooth y línea, y por supuesto con el amplificador también integrado adentro.



Yo creo que con 2 amplificadores de 20 watts cada uno esta bien. Mas siendo dificil conseguir piezas


----------



## hell_fish (Ago 3, 2020)

Buenas tardes, quisiera hacerles una consulta, el esquema de el primer mensaje que "clase" de amplificador es? Funciona con algo de calidad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2020)

Mejor leé todo el hilo que son pocos mensajes y explican perfectamente


----------



## hell_fish (Ago 4, 2020)

No sé especifica en ningún mensaje, por otro lado lo simule y funciona relativamente bien su thd es de 0.135% pero es tremendamente sensible.


----------



## El Comy (Ago 5, 2020)

Saludos a todos...
Dosmetros estoy montando el pre con transistores C945 que usted me recomendó hace un tiempo pero tengo el sonido sssssssssssssssssssss. Si mal no recuerdo creo que usted me recomendó poner una resistencia en paralelo con la entrada de audio pero llevo horas intentando encontrar la la página donde me explica eso pero mi inter no me deja, jajajaja. Podría hacerme el favor de recordarme el valor de la resistencia y si es de positivo a tierra del audio, el pre es estéreo.

Gracias


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 5, 2020)

hell_fish dijo:


> No sé especifica en ningún mensaje, por otro lado lo simule y funciona relativamente bien su thd es de 0.135% pero es tremendamente sensible.




Te doy una pista Ahhhhh cual será?


----------

